# Satirical take on Classical listeners



## phoenixshade (Dec 9, 2008)

I blindly stumbled into a satirical blog that addresses classical music. Besides the page linked, there's quite a stock of hilarity to be found.

*Stuff White People Like #108: Appearing to enjoy Classical Music*

Enjoy 

_EDIT: Be sure to read the comments too. I find people who take offense at satire to be almost as funny as the original material itself. Maybe I'm just perverse that way._


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

There is a some pretty good commentary in that (note second paragraph)!


----------



## Kezza (May 13, 2008)

it's true, I only pretend to like classical music so that other caucasians will like me. And I've devoted my life to it and spent heaps of money in studying it and getting instruments etc so that when I'm old caucasians will pretend to enjoy what I have created.

<3


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

That's hilarious. The thing about Philip Glass is spot on, especially the remark about his "white-soudning" last name


----------

